# Temp Work in Leon as German pensioner



## augustus_meyer (Jul 8, 2017)

I am retired German, but still doing some work in IT. Actually I have the opportunity for an official temp work in Leon, about 6 months, may be a year. Which would perfectly fit my interest in exploring Southern Americas from there.
2 important issues for me: Having an international private health insurance, I assume, 'pay as you go' in case of required health care will be simplest for me ? 
Taxation: How to declare international income ?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

You could ask your employer about IMSS insurance (national health insurance for employees), but I don't know if a "temp" job is eligible for IMSS. 
Why don't you just use your private international insurance?

Your Mexican employer will take out your Mexican taxes and you'll have to ask a German tax accountant about how to handle it on you German taxes.

I assume the company that is hiring you will assist you in getting your residency?


----------



## augustus_meyer (Jul 8, 2017)

>I assume the company that is hiring you will assist you in getting your residency? <
Yes. This is one of my very first requirements. 
I have just found out, that my German pension should not be taxable in MX, as paid form German entity onto my German bank account.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, your only taxable income in Mexico is what you earn at your Mexican job.


----------

